
TDD is not a design methodology - Sharas_
http://pulloware.com/blog/tdd_no_design.html
======
davelnewton
TDD doesn't really have anything to do with design, although it can help
drive/refine/clarify design. It's a development methodology. Doesn't seem
controversial.

